# Blowing The Breaker



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We were in the camper this past week for vacation and I kept blowing the breaker when I dried my hair. I turned the air and everything else off and it still blew while drying my hair. Does any one have any ideas on how to make it stop? I did not have this problem in my last trailer and it was smaller and not as elaborate.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Did you have anything else plugged into any of the recptical
I will blow breaker if the radio is plugged in on the outside

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

gone campin said:


> We were in the camper this past week for vacation and I kept blowing the breaker when I dried my hair. I turned the air and everything else off and it still blew while drying my hair. Does any one have any ideas on how to make it stop? I did not have this problem in my last trailer and it was smaller and not as elaborate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


Are you blowing the breaker in the electrical panel, or are you blowing the breaker on the GFCI outlet?

In either case, if nothing else is operating on that circuit when the breaker trips, it is possible that either the breaker in the panel or the GFCI outlet might be faulty.

Or.......you might be using more hair dryer than the circuit can handle..

Dan


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Also check to make sure that the electrical connections are tight in the circuit breaker panel box, I had a loose neutral on the main 30 amp and kept blowing the breaker, and it almost caught on fire.

A few seconds to make sure they are all tight.

Also try the dryer in a different outlet.

good luck

kevin


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Was it the breaker in the trailer or the breaker out on the post in the CG.
If the CG breaker, you have to keep in minf that these things do wear out and will trip prematurely.
Also..what was the CG voltage? Was it low? The math says that when volts go down, amps go up for any given load. you could have overloaded the maximum amps on the circuit because of low voltage.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

gone campin said:


> We were in the camper this past week for vacation and I kept blowing the breaker when I dried my hair. I turned the air and everything else off and it still blew while drying my hair. Does any one have any ideas on how to make it stop? I did not have this problem in my last trailer and it was smaller and not as elaborate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


#1 resolution:
don't use the hair dryer lol just kidding sorry had to say it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> We were in the camper this past week for vacation and I kept blowing the breaker when I dried my hair. I turned the air and everything else off and it still blew while drying my hair. Does any one have any ideas on how to make it stop? I did not have this problem in my last trailer and it was smaller and not as elaborate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


#1 resolution:
don't use the hair dryer lol just kidding sorry had to say it















[/quote]

someone had to say it...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda,

Just how big a hair dryer are we talking about? If it is over 1,800 watts, that could be all the problem is.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

